# next stop - Rameau



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Rameau Zaïs Ouverture , John Eliot Gardiner*

Short, but intensive and exiting Ouverture.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Rameau Ouverture Les Surprises de l'Amour Christie*

Fine and funny video of people dancing and running arround to this ouverture


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Rameau Les Boreades Marc Minkowski*

Very enjoyable


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Rameau Les Indes Galantes suite, Les Siècles conducted by P Roth*

Beautiful!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Rameau In convertendo Dominus Hervé Niquet Concert Spirituel*

And last from Rameau for now, beautifull renaissance-baroque music, very well performed


----------

